# Good Idea or Horse Poo?



## glock34girl (Mar 1, 2013)

I use these to start my seedlings. I was putting another one together and started to thing... Man, this thing holds all my plants and is buff and it keeps them toasty. I was wondering what you guys thought about using something like this to help maintain humidity and such? It would fit several enclosures, could fashion a lamp fixture ect. Any thoughts or should I scrap the idea. I mean I was always tought you don't hold in your farts because it travels up to your brain and that's where all your poopie ideas come from. So is this a result of holding too many farts?


----------



## sally (Mar 1, 2013)

I think you might need more ventilation


----------



## Danny. (Mar 1, 2013)

Spartacus! More ventilation.


----------



## Digger (Mar 1, 2013)

What the he-ll were you watching on TV??


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh Geeze! I didn't even notice that in the picture! I was so impressed with my idea. I was watching Spartacus lol

Hmmm ventilation. The front unzips. You could unroll the entire front. I wonder if you could modify is somehow or if is just not worth it. Hmmmmm.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Perhaps find a way to add screening to parts of it? Or maybe a slow-moving fan on the bottom, pulling out or sucking in air?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2013)

do u sew? if soo, then just cut or replace a side with screen, or send the whole thing here and I wil l test it for you!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2013)

I've done it and it works great. I kept a colony of Egyptian mantids in there. They bred like rabbits. Just opening it daily seemed like enough ventilation. But you may want to cut out an area and add some a bit of screen


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Mar 3, 2013)

wow cool where did you get that i want one really bad


----------



## sally (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Great! I thought it could work and its good to see someone else tried it and was successful. I paid 24 bucks for mine at homedepot. They are kinda hard to get in the spring but you can order online. I use my veterans card so it might be slightly higher like 26 or so???? If you are a vet don't forget your vet ID for your discount. Woo hoo!


----------



## Elo500 (Mar 3, 2013)

That is so cool! Never seen that setup before. Are Egyptian mantids communal or it just works in a large enclosure? No escapees yet? How do they find their food?


----------



## BugLover (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! i want something like that in my room.


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice enclosure


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2013)

Elo500 said:


> That is so cool! Never seen that setup before. Are Egyptian mantids communal or it just works in a large enclosure? No escapees yet? How do they find their food?


They are somewhat communal but not completely. There were openings on the bottom if I recall and I had to add screen. The downside about any large enclosure is that you have to feed more. One thing I found was that flies tended to cluster in the top corners so I had to elevate the plants so the mantids could get close to the flies. I did this about 8 years ago by the way. I don't think I'd do it again simply due to the fact you have to put in so much food to ensure they find enough. I think I also kept several adult female Heirodula in there after these guys.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 4, 2013)

I could imagine doing something similar with a glass shower. that would be one great community


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Mar 4, 2013)

i think i would just uses it to keep all my mantids warm and humid and oraganized


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 9, 2013)

I think that would work great for deli cup storage. or other containers to keep the humidity up!


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking about doing. Just putting the cups in and zipping it up and adding a ventilation section. My plants stay toasty warm in them lol


----------



## aNisip (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice idea Lark!  looks like Rick beat you to using it for mantids tho...  I think it would work out very nicely however you keep them in there, just do what has been perscribed  and also that was the same Spartacus you were watching while I was watching 300 and we were in chat? ^-^


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking about doing. Just putting the cups in and zipping it up and adding a ventilation section. My plants stay toasty warm in them lol


Well that is entirely different than what I did. I think it would work well for that. Misting would probably be pretty infrequent.


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 12, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Nice idea Lark!  looks like Rick beat you to using it for mantids tho...  and also that was the same Spartacus you were watching while I was watching 300 and we were in chat? ^-^


lol good memory Andrew!


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 12, 2013)

Rick said:


> Well that is entirely different than what I did. I think it would work well for that. Misting would probably be pretty infrequent.


Yeah, i think i want to stick a hydrometer in there first and get some data. See whats going in before I test in on mantids. lol I liked your idea but I think my dog would go ballistic if there were any escapees.


----------

